# Not that impressed with Ft. Wilderness @ Disney World



## try2findus (Jun 29, 2010)

Recently returned from a week long trip to DW and had a site at Fort Wilderness.  Although we are blessed to be able to travel at all, I must vent.  

Despite being assured by the DW Reservation Clerk that there was wifi on our site, there was not.  If we wanted to access the web, we would have to lug our laptop to the closest wifi area which was the pool/store, then pay $9.99/24 hours.  And that was not for a total of 24 hrs, but for each day you wanted to use it...It is the 21st century here DW, we want wifi.  It's not like we were out in the middle of the woods of a State Park, but a few miles from a major metropolitan city, Orlando.  Spend the money Disney, to keep your patrons happy!

Campground buses kept breaking down and left us stranded twice for a long periods of time.  Now we realize buses break down, but they had sufficient "other" buses that continued to run throughout the DW Resort.

Finally, I think they need to stress the importance of NOT WALKING THROUGH OTHER CAMPSITES!!  We had a man and his wife who continually trespassed through our site each morning and each evening.  What is up with that???  :angry: 

To top it off, a campground worker parked outside the bathhouse for an hour with the generator on his truck running.   I assume he was working on something but quiet time was listed at 10 pm.  This noise started at 11 pm and continued until well after midnight.  

Other than that, our overall DW vacation was nice.  But for the money spent, Ft. Wilderness could put forth more effort to make the stay more enjoyable.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 29, 2010)

Re: Not that impressed with Ft. Wilderness @ Disney World

Wow!! Since we live only 70 or so miles from the "Worlds," we have never stayed overnight.  I went to the DW website and looked at the prices.  It didn't say, but I hope that price included entrance into the theme parks.  Sorry your visit was what it was.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 29, 2010)

Re: Not that impressed with Ft. Wilderness @ Disney World

Well now, I always wanted to go to DW, but won't go to Ft. Wilderness.  Thanks for the heads up.  Your venting might go further if you called the campground directly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Re: Not that impressed with Ft. Wilderness @ Disney World

well as for the wifi ,, about the same in MB ,, but if u buy it for the month alot cheaper ,, it is 9 bucks a day also ,, but u can get a month for 39 bucks ,, and they have attennas on the park poles ,, but glad to hear u had " over all " a good time 
 :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Darwin (Jul 4, 2010)

RE: Not that impressed with Ft. Wilderness @ Disney World

We have stayed at Fr. Wilderness many times and have always been very pleased.  Most of the sites are situated so no one could walk through.  All Disney employees have been super.  We are planning our next trip and would not stay any place else.   My only complant it the cost.  At one time it was to your advantage to stay in the perfered sites up front, on our last trip we rode a bus to the entrance of the campground to catch another bus to the parks.  Again, we have always been pleased with Ft Wilderness and will stay there on our next trip to Disney..


----------



## try2findus (Jul 4, 2010)

Re: Not that impressed with Ft. Wilderness @ Disney World

Unfortunately, our site was not situated to avoid walking traffic, at least not from the two regulars.  

I guess maybe we have become spoiled because when we pay a great deal of money, we expect GREATNESS in return.    

The campground people were all pleasant and no complaints there, but I have heard there is a campground in Kissimmee and we will check that one next Orlando trip.  Maybe we'll get lucky and have wifi, considerate neighbors and a nice campground.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 4, 2010)

Re: Not that impressed with Ft. Wilderness @ Disney World

hey JR sorry that you was not completely satisfied with FT. W.    .... we had a wonderful time. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

